# Can't sign in to WiFi any more



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Just recently when my LG G6 connects to networks - some of which I've previously used, it automatically goes to a login page that I think I recognize the URL of from previously. 
Or I can hit the back button and get the same page. But nowadays I get this error instead of the normal login screen.
Any ideas?
thanks
Mike


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What Browser are you receiving the message in?


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Just the standard Chrome that's always worked before - this is a slight change in it's behaviour.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please repost the image. Check you Chrome proxy settings. That's where the problem lies unless it's happening in other browsers.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't have another browser but can try that next time. When you say repost the image do you not see the image in my first post? I do but can post it again if needed. In the chrome settings I don't see any proxy references but under SETTINGS -> PRIVACY the SAFE BROWSING was ticked (nothing else was). Is there somewhere else to check? Don't see anything obvious. Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you still seeing your Thumbnail in Post #1? I'm not. In Chrome: Settings>Advanced>System>Proxy Settings>Local Area Settings(LAN) Settings>LAN Settings>Automatic Configuration>Uncheck Automatically detect settings


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes I see the image but here it is again (though I'm not seeing it in the preview now!)
Maybe this will work => www.etherington.me/android.jpg
(you may have to manually remove the https)
Just to re-iterate this is an android LG G6 phone not a PC.
Your instructions look a bit PCish to me 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you see your list of Networks available and you choose, is this when the problem occurs?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Most public hotspots/hotel wifi connection use a browser based authentication system so if you connect to any of their networks it will redirect to their login page.

You might want to check if that is the reason.. They might have changed the password recently so it no longer accepts the password stored in your browser.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Let me be clearer - I see a list of hotspots - no problem.
I choose the hotspot I want to connect to (normally one I've used before)
It connects, gets and IP address and says CONNECTED
THEN it either goes automatically to the web based login page or I hit the back arrow top left and get to the same place.
Mostly I have been to this page many times before.
the new thing is the page does not appear but the error message does instead.
This has all worked fine for years but recently stopped.

The error says:
*Web page not available*
The web page at https://connectivitycheck.gstatic.com/generate_204 could not be loaded because ...
net:ERR_PROXY_CONNECTION_FAILED

It seems to be sites that use that gstatic.com for authentication. Always worked till not and not sure what changed to stop it but it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Have you contacted the HotSpot Admin to see if there are any new settings that need to be downloaded ?or should the previous WiFi network information be deleted before connecting to the new one.


----------

